# having problem with my Acoustic 22 '' 4 year old tv, HELP PLEASE!??



## tatlikus (Jan 21, 2009)

Yesterday I had to move it to another place, now its not working
it has a small blue light on the lower front which shows its on, now its not turning on.
tried many plugs at home. while trying, I noticed 2 times for a very short moment it became blue again when I leaned it when replacing but it disappeared quickly.
what can be the problem?
-its life span finished?
-can it be because the fuse in the plug may need changing? (I havent done this before and I dont know much about them)
-would it be still wise to take it to a repairman? (I dont know any repairman, but I am guessing it will cost me at least 30+50=80 pounds.)
so what should I do?
I really need your advices on this.
Thank you very much in advance:thanx:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You could have had a power surge and blown the fuse, its a wise move that you take it to a qualified repair shop to have it serviced and avoid serious damage and personal injury.


----------



## tatlikus (Jan 21, 2009)

thank you octaneman:thanx:


----------

